# Labour prices for site work



## Adam roofer (Sep 4, 2021)

Hi, 

I have some site work coming up in the next few months and had the chance to put my price in for the work.
I have Mainy done more private work of my own over the last 6 years. 
but wanting to expand my work in to sites as well. 
the site has already stocked all the materials necessary due to the pandemic and waiting times for tiles.
I just wanted to know if anyone knows the price per sq meter for 

clay pan roof tile (SRT neo pantile red)
And 
Slate grey (SRT thin leading edge dark grey) concrete.
As this kind of pricing I’ve never really done before. 
mans would be much appreciated if someone can point me in the right direction. 
kind regards Adam


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Don't know about the UK, but in the states labor rates vary a lot by location. Labor in say the metro San Francisco area will cost as much as 3 times more than rural Ohio for example.


----------

